# Villanueva may need surgery says insidehoops.com



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/villanueva-surgery-010507.shtml


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

CV did see specialists in New York Thursday, but the Bucks have said nothing yet about what was found. 


> The shoulder injury dates to early November and has bothered Villanueva off and on throughout the season. He also missed a game on Dec. 16 because of the injury, and he sat out 10 games from Nov. 15 through Dec. 6 after suffering a torn left elbow ligament in a game in Atlanta.
> 
> Villanueva, acquired in an off-season trade that sent point guard T.J. Ford to Toronto, was projected as the Bucks' starting power forward. He has appeared in 20 games, including 11 starts, and is averaging 12.7 points and 6.1 rebounds per game.
> 
> ...


Concern grows over Villanueva injury


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Scary stuff.

I'm torn as to what would be best. Sit him for a few games every month or let him get the surgery (if needed) and miss the season.

Either, this sucks.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

shookem said:


> Scary stuff.
> 
> I'm torn as to what would be best. Sit him for a few games every month or let him get the surgery (if needed) and miss the season.
> 
> Either, this sucks.


Sure does. 

I don't get why it would be the shoulder if it's just tendinitis. Whatever's wrong probably goes back to that fall at Atlanta. He really did fall hard. 

And I heard a radio report that Redd may be out a week because of knee issues. There's nothing up on the Bucks web site about CV's injury or Redd's.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

looks like the raps won this trade.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Nothing in the JS this morning on CV's injury (or the rumored Redd one - which is just a rumor as far as I can tell), but the Hartford Courant talked with CV's agent:

http://www.courant.com/sports/baske...,0,3539171.story?coll=hc-headlines-basketball



> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. -- Billy Ceisler, the agent for Bucks forward Charlie Villanueva, said the former UConn standout got second and third opinions from doctors in New York on Thursday to address a nagging shoulder injury and surgery could be required. If so, it could end Villanueva's season.
> 
> "I don't know yet," Ceisler said by phone Friday while driving to Continental Airlines Arena to watch client Ben Gordon and the Bulls play the Nets. "We got differing opinions and differing forms of treatment. ... We'll have to wait and see but we plan to make a decision by Monday or Tuesday."





> Ceisler said Villanueva didn't know how he injured the shoulder but has been playing with pain for about two weeks.


There will probably more news tomorrow when they play Denver.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

big blow. I say take the surgery and come back 100% next year. We are already missing Simmons so lets just pile on the injury and suprise the NBA next season. This also gives Bogut a little more playing time and some more shots. If Redd really is hurt UH OH for us.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

bigdbucks said:


> big blow. I say take the surgery and come back 100% next year. We are already missing Simmons so lets just pile on the injury and suprise the NBA next season. This also gives Bogut a little more playing time and some more shots. If Redd really is hurt UH OH for us.


Damn, I didn't know about the Redd injury, either way it doesn't change my stance that Charlie probably should go in for surgery.

This team can still compete without him and like bigbucks said, it may result in Bogut being more of the offensive focus (whether or not you think that's a good thing is anyone's call).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

shookem said:


> Damn, I didn't know about the Redd injury, either way it doesn't change my stance that Charlie probably should go in for surgery.
> 
> This team can still compete without him and like bigbucks said, it may result in Bogut being more of the offensive focus (whether or not you think that's a good thing is anyone's call).


I think that could be a good thing - what I'd hate to see is Mo Williams taking even more shots. It'll probably put Ruben Patterson back in as small forward, and leave Bell and Williams as the guards.

There's confirmation of Redd's injury in the Racine Journal-Times, plus more info on CV here:

http://www.journaltimes.com/blogs/woelfel_world_of_sports/



> Bucks officials were informed Michael Redd, their starting shooting guard and best player, has a strained patellar tendon. Redd apparently hurt his knee after a dunk in the second half of Saturday night's game against the Cleveland Cavaliers at the Bradley Center.





> While Redd will be sidelined indefinitely, there is a chance Villanueva could play against the Denver Nuggets Monday night at Denver. Villanueva, whom the Bucks acquired from Toronto last summer, has sat out the last two games because of tendinitis in his right shoulder.
> Villanueva is likely to have an injection in the shoulder soon. If the shoulder responds well to the treatment, he could play against the Nuggets. If it doesn't, he could possibly be sidelined for at least two weeks.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

shookem said:


> Damn, I didn't know about the Redd injury, either way it doesn't change my stance that Charlie probably should go in for surgery.
> 
> This team can still compete without him and like bigbucks said, it may result in Bogut being more of the offensive focus (whether or not you think that's a good thing is anyone's call).


I'd say definetly a good thing. He should get around 20 shots without Redd. He needs to put up a double double and by double double i mean 25 and 12. This is Boguts biggest game as a pro. We will find out what we have in him. Think about it. The top 3 scorers are out in Simmons, Redd and Villy. I'd hate to see Ruben Patterson and Williams attempt 25 plus shots in the next game. He needs to come with aggression


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> looks like the raps won this trade.


 
To be fair, I don't think eva would of been injured has he stayed with the raps, from what I understand, he got injured in that game back in nov or was it dec? If he didn't get traded, he wouldn't have been playing in that game, it's not like he is injury prone, that **** was just terible luck


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

what a horrific stretch this has been for charlie. imo, a player's second season is among his most important in terms of writing his future, which makes this injury doubly worse in my book. charlie could've used some better luck here.

i love the milwaukee roster, it has youth and difference makers and all-stars and all kinds of good energy (imo). but this would conceivably set them back for the entire season. it's just that charlie (presumably) has not yet established himself on the team, so they don't quite know what they're missing, and playing without him would be like filling a hole when you don't know where it is. some would say that's a good thing, but considering the amount of publicity following charlie this year, i would argue that it probably isn't a good thing _in this case_.

i really hope surgery isn't required. the bucks could potentially build a fantastic team with the current roster, but without him they'll just wallow in mediocrity (and not fall to the bottom of the stack like the sixers... who'll surely 'earn' a top-tier draft pick in june without iverson). it'd be like the worst of both worlds. 

but what a starting 5 that _could_ be: bogut, villanueva, simmons (+ patterson), redd, mo. i'd just hate to be a bucks fan and force myself to wonder, "what if?" 

i hope charlie recovers quickly.

peace


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

ballocks said:


> what a horrific stretch this has been for charlie. imo, a player's second season is among his most important in terms of writing his future, which makes this injury doubly worse in my book. charlie could've used some better luck here.
> 
> i love the milwaukee roster, it has youth and difference makers and all-stars and all kinds of good energy (imo). but this would conceivably set them back for the entire season. it's just that charlie (presumably) has not yet established himself on the team, so they don't quite know what they're missing, and playing without him would be like filling a hole when you don't know where it is. some would say that's a good thing, but considering the amount of publicity following charlie this year, i would argue that it probably isn't a good thing _in this case_.
> 
> ...


Part of me hopes that CV will come back but not at the expense of his future health. He's still young he will have time to mesh with Bogut. BUT if he sits out the year and Simmons is out then this team is one more injury away from a top 3 pick in the draft. And even now they may not be able to keep themselves outta the lottery. But i'd say if they hit the lottery in the top 5 they need to look to deal the pick or risk it on someone that has a chance to be a superstar.

Oden (In which case Bogut is gone)
Kevin Durant (This guy is lookin absolutely spectacular)
Maybe even look at a defensive force downlow in Noah. 

I'd prefer Durant and keep Bogut giving us a ridiculously athletic team.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the Bucks are too good to really be a high lottery team unless Redd is out a long time.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

shookem said:


> I think the Bucks are too good to really be a high lottery team unless Redd is out a long time.


4-6 weeks long enough


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

This is all too bad i was interested in watching this team this year, but the breaks just haven't gone their way.


----------

